# Sea-gull sea master from Singapore



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone receive theirs lately?


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)

Ordered a blue one on Jan. 18 and received it yesterday. They never sent an email and never changed the status to shipped on their website. It just showed up out of the blue. I like it very much though.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

I ordered mine on 1/18 as well!!! So, mine must be getting here soon...


----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)

got black and white last week, ordered mid December..


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

konstan said:


> Anyone receive theirs lately?


 I ordered a blue dial one on Jan. 25, and have heard nothing from them, even though I have sent e-mails to them repeatedly. I also, regretably, paid for Express Shipping!


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

You can open a case with PayPal to get a refund for express shipping.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

I ordered my blue one Jan 17th and it was waiting for me after work this past Friday. Totally unexpected as I'd not seen any emails about it being shipped. After I ordered it I emailed David and he replied saying it'd be shipped the following Monday and then nothing. So, it was a pleasant surprise. Had one issue with the watch - well the bracelet actually. One link basically fell apart as I took it out of the box. No problem as I had to size it down one link anyway. After getting it fully wound it gained only 4 seconds in 24 hours (resting face up at night). Impressive. So far, one of the best $130 I've spent on a watch.

John


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Okapi001 said:


> You can open a case with PayPal to get a refund for express shipping.


At this point I'm thinking more of opening a case with the Paypal Resolution Center, to try to get all my money back!


----------



## Hikkk (Jan 25, 2014)

I also ordered white one on 18 Jan, I sent e-mails repeatedly requesting information about my order 'cuz David told me that I have to wait for the new batch. But nothing... It has been a month and a big nothing! I am frustrated! I strongly advise them who wants to buy something else from there, think twice. I will apply PayPal and get all my money back


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Ordered Blue on the 18th of Jan, apparently shipped on the 25th (from shipping paper work) and arrived in Oz on the 29th. I had no notifications.

Good luck to all, I'm sure they will arrive when you least expect it.

Put it on a navy leather strap tonight.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Hikkk said:


> I also ordered white one on 18 Jan, I sent e-mails repeatedly requesting information about my order 'cuz David told me that I have to wait for the new batch. But nothing... It has been a month and a big nothing! I am frustrated! I strongly advise them who wants to buy something else from there, think twice. I will apply PayPal and get all my money back


I am curious if anyone has gotten any email reply from Seagull.SG since chinese new year.
Is it possible that the owner, David, is still on vacation?


----------



## Kelevra77 (Sep 9, 2013)

Recived mine 2 days ago, also bought on Jan 18th, black dial.
Had some trouble with the bracelet, but figured it out, fits perfectly!
Well worth the wait, beautiful watch!


----------



## Hikkk (Jan 25, 2014)

Again those watches seem to be in stock today on seagull.sg . It is clear that Chinese New Year doesn't matter at all. They have time to update their site, but nothing with e-mails. It was shown that 30 pieces with white dial available in the noon, though it has just run out of stock again. And seems like they have 10 items with blue dial


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

OOH look, mine showed up. I ordered it on Jan 18th. Watches seem to be well made, nothing fell off, all the hands and markers are still in place 
The rotors seem very noisy. Are the others like that?

Here are some pics:


----------



## GHerber (Mar 24, 2011)

My tale:
Ordered the white dialed Sea Master 12/14/2013. Had two emails from David in January, first email (01/04/2014) apologized for the item being out of stock and offered a full refund. I responded and said if he expected to get stock in the near future I would rather wait for the item, David responded about 10 days later that he expected new stock in another 10 plus days and he would ship my item then. My watch arrived yesterday (02/12/2014) in the daily mail. 

My piece has some minor flaws; a very small blemish on the '9' index, the Sea-Gull 'S' on the crown is (clearly) off-center, nothing else wrong with the case, dial or hands that I can see even with some magnification. The bracelet has small scratches and scuffs (nothing worse than two or three days normal wear). I haven't timed the watch yet as I like to give new movements about two weeks to wear-in before checking them. I have a friend with a timegrapher; I will ask him to check it once it's worn-in. 

For the price of $119USD; I like the classic look and I like the bracelet. I can live with the minor imperfections. You won't be seeing my new Sea-Gull on eBay!


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Blue one arrived today as I had just put a new strap on black one in morning. Black one is on my wrist since arrival and Im not sure if blue one will get any time at all right now.

Bracelet looks un Scratched and better wrapped. I almost forgot that I bought this, so a nice surprise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

...and I still can't decide which one I want to wear and which one I want to put in my 'vault'. I have a nice black dial watch and my nice textured white dial segment is also covered... "First world problem" is what my daughter would say...


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

konstan said:


> ...and I still can't decide which one I want to wear and which one I want to put in my 'vault'. I have a nice black dial watch and my nice textured white dial segment is also covered... "First world problem" is what my daughter would say...


My white one gets much more wrist time than the black one. It's really great looking watch, and quite accurate (app. +5 sec/day).


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I love consistency. It took about 3 weeks for mine to arrive (ordered 1/18, I think). No reply to my e-mail inquiries along the way and the site did not update from prep to shipped. 

It is a black-dialed model. The display case back says "20ATM" and the movement is simple and more nicely decorated than my Seiko 5, with some version of Geneva waves. No blued screws like some of the models have. As mentioned earlier in the thread, the rotor is a bit noisy. I haven't really checked the time accuracy, but it was grossly accurate after 10 hours.

My first close, naked-eye inspection revealed a blemish on the case (a speck where the crystal meets the case) and uneven lume brightness on the hour markers. The date is not perfectly in the middle of the date window, but is not covered by the dial. Brushing looks even and consistent, the edges of the crown are sharp and evenly spaced, and the hour markers are accurately placed. Overall and to the naked eye, the case, case back, and dial looks great. 

The bracelet is stiff and has a couple significant blemishes, like a weird staining on side of a link where it seems the steel has 2 different colors. The gaps between links seem a bit too inconsistent. The bracelet has heft and what I think is called solid end links. The edges are rather sharp, but it is more comfortable than my Seiko quartz chrono with Ti folded links. The push-button deployment buckle works as it should. 

Overall, I think this is a darn good product. Bracelet aside, it exceeds the quality of a Fineat I have (not the Sea Master homage) and seems at least in line with Seiko 5 and similarly priced mechanical watches.


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

Where do you guys order these from? www.seagull.sg doesn't seem to work very well from me (apparently server issues on their side). And when it worked, I couldn't find the model on their website. I like the watch and would like to order one.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

That's the site. Availability and webpage comes and goes.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

alex2000 said:


> Where do you guys order these from? www.seagull.sg doesn't seem to work very well from me (apparently server issues on their side). And when it worked, I couldn't find the model on their website. I like the watch and would like to order one.


It appears to be down right now.

Usually it works just fine though.


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

They don't still make this model though, do they? Damn!


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine just landed on my desk, ordered around 18th Jan also:







Great for the price, no obvious flaws, the bracelet will have to go though...(end link looks too cheap).
It does wear a little smaller than expected.
Hand sweep is better than expected from previous reports, I'd say 6bps...
Nice Sea-Gull box too...and "accommodating" customs value declaration...


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

alex2000 said:


> They don't still make this model though, do they? Damn!


They do it in small batches. When they do, it just appears on their site. The last such sighting was Jan 18 2014 i.e. last month. Usually lasts about a day and then is sold out. They come in white, black and blue dial.


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

konstan said:


> They do it in small batches. When they do, it just appears on their site. The last such sighting was Jan 18 2014 i.e. last month. Usually lasts about a day and then is sold out. They come in white, black and blue dial.


Thanks, I'll keep an eye out. I really like the blue dial one.


----------



## cranthir (Feb 9, 2014)

went to visit David shop at Adelphi, nice guy... look like he really is a one man operation... gosh those watches look really great up close, not just the seamaster...


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Which one to keep.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Wasn't the last thread about it closed for a reason?


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Wasn't the last thread about it closed for a reason?


Yes, because people were braking the rules. To quote Alberta Time "*The discussion of copies, intellectual property and generalizations about Chinese business practices in this thread will STOP."

Well, it didn't.

* Let's hope this thread will stay on track and positive.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I respect that the mods have the final say, but I found that post vexing. Rule#9 is clear on disallowing discussion of replicas but I couldn't find any rule that mentioned discussion of trade dress, business practices, etc. 

It also wasn't clear to me whether the thread was closed due to discussion of the watch or to discussion of business practices attributed to a specific country. :-(

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

I think people who wants to show prejudice towards Seagull or Chinese made watches, or just discuss any kinds of bussiness practices can start their own thread just for that. Untill then please, let this be the place where we discuss and share experience about this specific watch. Mods can then decide which thread is violating any rules. I will not bother to even read or comment in that thread.


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

gak, keep the black one and sell the blue one to me.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

alex2000 said:


> gak, keep the black one and sell the blue one to me.


I think they have all three in stock again so you better try your luck there first


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

nope, blue is already gone....


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

Martin_B said:


> nope, blue is already gone....


damn, i'm gonna have to wait for the next batch. black looks good too, but i really loved the blue one.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

alex2000 said:


> damn, i'm gonna have to wait for the next batch. black looks good too, but i really loved the blue one.


That is how I ended up with two, liked blue and only black was available, and then I was lucky to see a blue available, so couldn't resist. Be patient before ordering too many watches.
After having both of them with me, it is really hard to decide which one to part with. So I would say there is a tie between blue and black.


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

gak said:


> That is how I ended up with two, liked blue and only black was available, and then I was lucky to see a blue available, so couldn't resist. Be patient before ordering too many watches.
> After having both of them with me, it is really hard to decide which one to part with. So I would say there is a tie between blue and black.


Haha, yeah, I was just about to order the black one thinking what the hell I'll sell it when I get the blue one, but I think I'm gonna pass and wait for the blue one to show up. It's nicer IMHO.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

A nice pair;-)


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

alex2000 said:


> Haha, yeah, I was just about to order the black one thinking what the hell I'll sell it when I get the blue one, but I think I'm gonna pass and wait for the blue one to show up. It's nicer IMHO.


If you plan to wait for blue, then a better choice would be white (only if you like white). So you will have less worries when blue one arrives.


----------



## orbist (Feb 20, 2014)

Just got mine from the DHL express guy! Ordered on January 25th - my status on the seagull website went from "unshipped" to "preparing" about 2 days ago and then showed up today the 20th of Feb. Looks great and can't wait to throw a new strap on!

Heres a close up view.


----------



## Shem (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, I think I'm screwed.

I had ordered 2 of these a while back, a black and a white. I liked the black better, but it had defects including a gouged bracelet and one of the hour markers was detached and floating around the dial. I contacted David and shipped the watch back at my expense, requesting a shipping refund which he said he would provide since it was defective. I emailed him asking if he received the watch over a month ago, and he said he had and that he would dispatch a replacement and give me a refund for my shipping costs. Neither of these happened. I emailed him Feb 9th asking where the replacement and my refund were -- no reply. I emailed again on the 15th -- again, no reply. Now it's the 20th. 

Everyone has said David was a nice guy, and indeed he was nice to me each time I contacted him...but now I'm out nearly $160 and he's nowhere to be found.


----------



## Shem (Jul 19, 2013)

cranthir said:


> went to visit David shop at Adelphi, nice guy... look like he really is a one man operation... gosh those watches look really great up close, not just the seamaster...


If you're in David's shop again sometime soon, please ask him where my replacement and refund are.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't laugh at anyone who can't decide which to order- I got the black first, my husband didn't like it, and I wore it some- but it is a tad too large for me. Nice, but still.... 
and that didn't stop me from getting both the blue and the white too. They were just too great and me too much of a newbie. methinks I need to go to the sales forum.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Shem said:


> If you're in David's shop again sometime soon, please ask him where my replacement and refund are.


He has also not replied any of my mails since chinese newyear. Still waiting for any response. Your case is worse and sad that we have to deal with this kind of customer care. I would second that some one who can visit his shop needs to wake him up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cranthir (Feb 9, 2014)

Shem said:


> If you're in David's shop again sometime soon, please ask him where my replacement and refund are.





gak said:


> He has also not replied any of my mails since chinese newyear. Still waiting for any response. Your case is worse and sad that we have to deal with this kind of customer care. I would second that some one who can visit his shop needs to wake him up. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 to be fair he didnt answer my call, sms or email either, but I think it was because he was away for CNY


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Dang it the blue one is the only one I do not have.... And it's out!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I am considering a hand swap to a set of dauphine hands like on the watch below (borrowed from Remoir). Both to get better lume and make the watch look a bit less like another Sea Master. I would appreciate recommendations of where to send it for the job and thoughts about cost!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

hanshananigan said:


> I am considering a hand swap to a set of dauphine hands like on the watch below (borrowed from Remoir). Both to get better lume and make the watch look a bit less like another Sea Master. I would appreciate recommendations of where to send it for the job and thoughts about cost!


Hans,
There are several 'lume' masters here on the forum. All are good and competent so I'll leave the names and links to others with first hand experience.

As to the Sea Master bit; I wouldn't bother myself about any superficial resemblances since Omega copied the look from some other Swiss mark long before the Chinese were ever in the watch making business.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

I also got mine today, from DHL, after ordering on January 25. Here are some photos of my blue dial that you can compare with the above photo. from orbist. Which color do you want?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Pawl_Buster said:


> Hans,
> There are several 'lume' masters here on the forum. All are good and competent so I'll leave the names and links to others with first hand experience.
> 
> As to the Sea Master bit; I wouldn't bother myself about any superficial resemblances since Omega copied the look from some other Swiss mark long before the Chinese were ever in the watch making business.


Thanks Pawl. Yeah, I figure I could get the hands relumed for ~$50 from Kent Parks or MCWW, Jack at IWW, etc., though I think I would prefer the dauphine hands with good lume if the price was similar.


----------



## gunster (Jan 8, 2014)

Does anyone have pictures comparing the three differently colored dials side by side? Love the watch, and I don't think the pictures on seagull.sg does the watch much justice.

Don't know which dial to get so...pics of all 3 would be lovely


----------



## Hikkk (Jan 25, 2014)

I have been also waiting since 25 Jan. the day he replied me least. I see that folks getting theirs nowadays, especially American residents, since I live in Turkey, hope that it will arrive in my hand as well maybe a few days later without a status change at the site. But I also keep my right to get my money back. I applied PayPal and gave seagull.sg (should I say David?) some time which ends on 03 Mar. Wish to get my watch until that time.


----------



## GHerber (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know if this will ease the minds of those who are waiting nervously for their watches as the Paypal dispute deadline approaches; BUT my watch arrived 02/12 and my order status on the seagull.sg web _STILL _says 'Confirmed,Payed,Preparing' just minutes ago. Hope this helps.....


----------



## akay56 (Jan 16, 2013)

Received my Black Sea-master today..... 4 months after I placed the order and after intense follow up with the vendor over the last 15 days.

pictures to be added later...


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

akay56 said:


> Received my Black Sea-master today..... 4 months after I placed the order and after intense follow up with the vendor over the last 15 days.
> 
> pictures to be added later...


You could have swam there and back in less than 4 months! ;-)


----------



## gunster (Jan 8, 2014)

Hopefully will get mine soon. 

Can anyone give me an accuracy report for the Seamaster? How's the movement?


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

gunster said:


> Can anyone give me an accuracy report for the Seamaster? How's the movement?


Excellent for the price. Usually it's better than 10 sec/day and with a little luck it's 4-5 sec/day out of the box.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

gunster said:


> Hopefully will get mine soon.
> 
> Can anyone give me an accuracy report for the Seamaster? How's the movement?


This watch uses the Sea-Gull ST16 calibre. The one in these watches does not appear to be the AAA grade you would find in more traditionally Chinese Sea-gulls.

that being said; I have a few watches with the ST16; none would be considered an AAA or even an AA grade. One of them has been subjected to a 30 day monitoring against the atomic clock and it's mean average daily rate ended up being just over 1 second per day slow. During the test, the variations were larger and ranged as large as 12 - 15 seconds. This of course has to do with the activity the watch was subjected to. Static tests mean nothing because we don't sit catatonic for 24 hours at a time. Real world wearing is the only true measure of a watch's accuracy.

My other ST16 powered watches are in the +/- 15 seconds per day region which is still well within spec.

These are unadjusted and unregulated watches so it is unreasonable to expect every single one will be super accurate.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

gunster said:


> Hopefully will get mine soon.
> 
> Can anyone give me an accuracy report for the Seamaster? How's the movement?


I haven't played close attention but over three days I haven't noticed meaningful deviation or a jumpy second hand reported by others.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Put mine on a Hadley Roma brown leather strap today. 
Can't for the life of me take a decent picture of it. Must have something to do with the AR coating; the watch face would just come out totally white with no detail. Weird.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks nice. 

I wonder if anyone has pressure tested their Sea masters yet? I'm thinking about biting the bullet out of curiousity.


----------



## gunster (Jan 8, 2014)

Finally managed to procure one thanks to makitmama. Now I just gotta get a cheap 1963 somewhere and find a BeiHai LE and I'll be all set saving for my grail XD


----------



## bitemeboat (Dec 5, 2010)

I would like to know if anyone has rerurned a defective aqua terra (the lumed number fell off} and not gotten any responce to emails?
I returned a sea-gull m170s for repair, and a defective aqua terra and know no responce to emails.
Any advise to calm a nervous guy.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

They are not very good at answering emails. When I ordered, I emailed them a couple of times and did not hear anything back, then the watches just showed up in my mailbox. If your aqua terra needs replaced and he is out of stock, who knows how long that would take. It'll show up eventually, when you least expect it.


----------



## Jeffrey8891 (Apr 14, 2012)

I was thinking of getting a piece myself. So I emailed David asking about stock availability and he replied me the next day. Not sure why he isn't replying some of you then. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Jeffrey8891 said:


> I was thinking of getting a piece myself. So I emailed David asking about stock availability and he replied me the next day. Not sure why he isn't replying some of you then.


Oh yeah, the pre-sales requests are handled promptly. Same experience here. Post-sales, you just have to be patient. I am not bashing him or anything, I am just stating what my experience was. He must be really busy with orders, as in "sending out stuff takes priority over replying to emails". Otherwise how else can they sell this stuff for $100??


----------



## Jeffrey8891 (Apr 14, 2012)

konstan said:


> Oh yeah, the pre-sales requests are handled promptly. Same experience here. Post-sales, you just have to be patient. I am not bashing him or anything, I am just stating what my experience was. He must be really busy with orders, as in "sending out stuff takes priority over replying to emails". Otherwise how else can they sell this stuff for $100??


Thanks for sharing. I'm not worry since I am from Malaysia, if anything does go wrong, I'll take a bus down south.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mmacleodbrown (Jul 10, 2012)

Does anyone know where the best place is to get a replacement metal bracelet as I have lost a link from mine. I've emailed the store but haven't heard anything back yet...


----------



## Shem (Jul 19, 2013)

I received a defective Sea-Gull Sea-Master in December and sent it back with assurance from David that I'd get a refund or replacement including a refund of my return shipping costs. David confirmed in January that he received the watch and would be sending my replacement, and he had been very nice in every communication up to that point. Now it's mid-March and I haven't heard a single word since -- no refund, no watch. I've emailed him THREE TIMES several weeks apart and received no response. I'm pretty sure I've been screwed out of $150 (including my return shipping costs). Being in the USA, I'm not sure what recourse I have other than to post dire warnings here on the forum. I strongly advise against dealing with Sea-Gull Singapore. 

Any members in Singapore that can go shake him down?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Shem said:


> I received a defective Sea-Gull Sea-Master in December and sent it back with assurance from David that I'd get a refund or replacement including a refund of my return shipping costs. David confirmed in January that he received the watch and would be sending my replacement, and he had been very nice in every communication up to that point. Now it's mid-March and I haven't heard a single word since -- no refund, no watch. I've emailed him THREE TIMES several weeks apart and received no response. I'm pretty sure I've been screwed out of $150 (including my return shipping costs). Being in the USA, I'm not sure what recourse I have other than to post dire warnings here on the forum. I strongly advise against dealing with Sea-Gull Singapore.
> 
> Any members in Singapore that can go shake him down?


There have already been dire warnings form those who have been ripped off and left very unhappy. But that has not made any difference; people just ignore this and continue to buy his crap by the boat load :-(

This guy gives all ADs everywhere a black eye!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I wonder whether Seagull SG has the expertise to repair watches. Not allADs can.

I once received a Fineat that had an index floating around under the crystal. I emailed the eBay seller (in Hong Kong, I think) a picture and suggested he return US$10, which was what a watchmaker quoted me for the repair. He quickly agreed and provided the refund, which was a pleasant surprise. Much easier than a return.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Pawl_Buster said:


> There have already been dire warnings form those who have been ripped off and left very unhappy.


Name three. AFAIK the vast majority is very satisfied with the watch. And we can read in another thread that 6-7% of certain microbrand's watches (with ETA top movement) were returned for service within first month of the delivery - much more than Seagull's Seamasters.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

What is that noise?


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Pawl_Buster said:


> What is that noise?


Nothing special, just one dude constantly bashing perfectly good watch;-)


----------



## Shem (Jul 19, 2013)

David finally replied to my 4th email about where my replacement was. He says he'll be sending it in a few days since he hasn't had stock for a long time (which I know isn't true, since he's sold several batches since I returned mine). I asked him to let me know when he ships it. We'll see what happens, but at least I have a reply now!


----------



## comdexfall (Feb 25, 2013)

I have bought two Watches from him and, in my experience, you have to send him 2 or 3 emails before he answers, but at the end he does.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Shem said:


> David finally replied to my 4th email about where my replacement was. He says he'll be sending it in a few days since he hasn't had stock for a long time (which I know isn't true, since he's sold several batches since I returned mine). I asked him to let me know when he ships it. We'll see what happens, but at least I have a reply now!


Lets see how it ends for you. My blue edition had some problem with hacking second hand not starting after adjusting time and needs a shake to start it. David did replied to my complaint and asked to send it back. But after reading all this I have yet not decided to send it back. Black one is still working fine. So it is kind of a gamble. Still happy to have at least one working fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

An interesting little article about the Not Aqua Terra.
Sea-Gull "Sea-master": A Perfect Homage, Or A Rip-Off Too Far?http://the-lume.com/2014/02/19/seagull-seamaster/



> My Singapore watch hunt was squarely focused on this enigmatic piece: the Sea-Gull Singapore "Sea-master", so called because of its uncanny resemblance to the Omega Seamaster Aqua-Terra. A bizarre piece that could not have had more than 1,000 copies available in the world, it popped up sometime late last year and quietly became a hotly desired piece among collectors.


----------



## gunster (Jan 8, 2014)

I've heard a lot of people say that David doesn't respond to emails on time at all  which makes me really glad I didn't end up buying from seagull.sg (where I imagine shipping would've taken forever lol).

My question now is: has anyone water tested this?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Okapi001 said:


> An interesting little article about the Not Aqua Terra.
> *Sea-Gull "Sea-master": A Perfect Homage, Or A Rip-Off Too Far?*
> 
> Sea-Gull "Sea-Master": The Perfect Homage?


Wow! Feet on the ground by a rel person instead of the usual new members posting their experiences meeting the illusive David in person. No wonder there have not been any 'shop' photos of said David or his store.
I'm not saying that Sea-Gull Singapore the store doesn't exit; just that this blog does explain a lot of the mystery around strange shipping, intermittent communications and what many have suspected all along.
Fortunately, most buyers actually received watches they purchased and a couple with problems did have them taken care of.

That said, there is no excuse for the mishandling of orders and lack of response to queries after the orders. I don't care if the seller did get overwhelmed with the response; it is very bad business to not make sure each and every order or request is looked after. If there really is a store and not just a cell phone on the back of a moped, this business needs to be taken seriously!

Oh yeh, thanks for that link :-!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting article funny that the proper sea-gull probably wisely doesn't acknowledge it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Pawl_Buster said:


> No wonder there have not been any 'shop' photos of said David or his store.


You do realise that your are getting pathetic with your constant bashing, right? Here's the store in Adelphi shopping mall.









And you can read on a Singapore Hardware Zone forum that there is also a sexy store assistant;-)


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Okapi001 said:


> You do realise that your are getting pathetic with your constant bashing, right? Here's the store in Adelphi shopping mall.
> 
> View attachment 1421239
> 
> ...


That IS NOT the seagull store in Adelphi, that picture was of the now defunct seagull store in Chinatown. As I have mentioned before, seagull.sg operates out of a shop space at Adelphi, shared with a shop that sells headphones etc. it's just a small counter with watches displayed. His operating hours are haphazard at best.

I am not against seagull.sg nor am I a supporter, just someone who had purchased from him before and while his service face to face is decent, his response time to SMS, wechat messages and emails have proven to be atrociously slow. Hence I have personally stopped buying from seagull.sg even though I live in Singapore.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Okapi001 said:


> You do realise that your are getting pathetic with your constant bashing, right? Here's the store in Adelphi shopping mall.
> 
> View attachment 1421239
> 
> ...


Awww.... dude... I wonder when was your last visit to the SEAGULL store here in Singapore? 
The mobile phone shop in the background is a giveaway! That shot was taken when they were back in People's Park Complex. Now they are in Adelphi, where most of the high-end audio shops concentrate from level 1~4. Basement one is now a mix bag of Mainland Chinese joints...


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

OK, so it's now in another mall, big deal. Point is, it's not just a webstore.

<edited by moderator>


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Stall in the mall or no does the real seagull sanction this parnis like copy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Stall in the mall or no does the real seagull sanction this pranks like copy


Nobody really knows for sure. Seagull is known to make "special" or limited editions for corporate buyers and certain markets. And near exact copies of some well known designs are also nothing new for the company.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

I am certain they are not official seagull products, though they are using seagull movements. This I feel is seagull's biggest problem, they need to clean all this up, have a proper distribution network, then perhaps seagull will become more mainstream. They are now selling through City Chain stores here in Singapore which is a step in the right direction..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

balzebub said:


> I am certain they are not official seagull products, though they are using seagull movements. This I feel is seagull's biggest problem, they need to clean all this up, have a proper distribution network, then perhaps seagull will become more mainstream. They are now selling through City Chain stores here in Singapore which is a step in the right direction..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm not that sure. Unfortunately, Seagull may not be aware what effects this watch may have on the brand's image. I wouldn't be surprised if this watch was made to order with Seagull's consent. Don't forget, Seagull is comprised of several (as I understand) loosely connected factories that run themselves most of the time. I think getting Seagull HK for example to assemble these wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Oldheritage said:


> I'm not that sure. Unfortunately, Seagull may not be aware what effects this watch may have on the brand's image. I wouldn't be surprised if this watch was made to order with Seagull's consent. Don't forget, Seagull is comprised of several (as I understand) loosely connected factories that run themselves most of the time. I think getting Seagull HK for example to assemble these wouldn't be a problem.


So how does this make seagull different than the underground cabal or federation of parnis

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Relax guys, we're all talking about watches here and we all have a right to our opinions. Let's not allow this to spiral out of control, OK? Don't take everything so seriously, I'm sure it was all in jest.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

MikeCfromLI said:


> So how does this make seagull different than the underground cabal or federation of parnis
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


They are still real factories producing real brands. Some parts of Seagull are just specialized more in OEM assembling of watches, which IMHO is probably where the "AT" is coming from. Parnis doesn't exist, it's not a brand. It doesn't have any factories. It could be made by a dozen factories, by hundreds or there may be no factories at all and people assemble them in improvised rooms in their homes after hours. There's no way to tell. Just because we don't always know exactly what Seagull is planning for all its subsidiaries doesn't mean they're not a real company anymore. If that was the case General Motors wouldn't be a "real manufacturer" either ;-)


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

balzebub said:


> I am certain they are not official seagull products, though they are using seagull movements. This I feel is seagull's biggest problem, they need to clean all this up, have a proper distribution network, then perhaps seagull will become more mainstream. They are now selling through City Chain stores here in Singapore which is a step in the right direction...





Oldheritage said:


> I'm not that sure. Unfortunately, Seagull may not be aware what effects this watch may have on the brand's image. I wouldn't be surprised if this watch was made to order with Seagull's consent. Don't forget, Seagull is comprised of several (as I understand) loosely connected factories that run themselves most of the time. I think getting Seagull HK for example to assemble these wouldn't be a problem.


I think we need to get some stuff clear here... These "Aqua Terra" homage is released by SEAGULL TsienLien of HongKong but not SEAGULL of China right? The trademarks are owned by both companies yet to different management teams?


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Ed.YANG said:


> I think we need to get some stuff clear here... These "Aqua Terra" homage is released by SEAGULL TsienLien of HongKong but not SEAGULL of China right? The trademarks are owned by both companies yet to different management teams?


AFAIK, Hong Kong and China form one company but they operate with a certain degree of independence. I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will come along.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ed.YANG said:


> I think we need to get some stuff clear here... These "Aqua Terra" homage is released by SEAGULL TsienLien of HongKong but not SEAGULL of China right? The trademarks are owned by both companies yet to different management teams?


AFAIK nobody here knows that for sure. All we have are speculations and more or less educated guesses.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Oldheritage said:


> I'm not that sure. Unfortunately, Seagull may not be aware what effects this watch may have on the brand's image. I wouldn't be surprised if this watch was made to order with Seagull's consent. Don't forget, Seagull is comprised of several (as I understand) loosely connected factories that run themselves most of the time. I think getting Seagull HK for example to assemble these wouldn't be a problem.


Our beloved 1963 Air Force chronograph for example was built by Seagull HK without being officially sanctioned by Tianjin Seagull.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

mleok said:


> Our beloved 1963 Air Force chronograph for example was built by Seagull HK without being officially sanctioned by Tianjin Seagull.


That may be true, or it may not be true. Nothing concrete has ever showed up about that model. It's a possibility, I agree, but we can't be sure about that. We have heard sources contradict each other about that for years now. I'm pretty sure that if Seagull wanted construction of the 1963 to stop it wouldn't be around anymore.

But as is my personal experience with Russian and Chinese companies, it's really hard to find out the truth about such matters. Communication is not their strong point unfortunately.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Actually I am pretty sure the HK 1963 are not officially sanctioned by Seagull Tianjin as they have the same reissue on their official webstore going for around 800 usd. 

Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

balzebub said:


> Actually I am pretty sure the HK 1963 are not officially sanctioned by Seagull Tianjin as they have the same reissue on their official webstore going for around 800 usd.
> 
> Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


That is a reissue of a different version of the Chinese army chronograph. You can even email Seagull, you probably won't get a straight answer from them like a lot of people have experienced in the past. I'm not saying the 1963 is officially sanctioned, I'm merely stating that we have no way to know for sure. Being pretty sure doesn't make it so. I have always been surprised at Seagull's reluctance to comment on the provenance of the 1963.


----------



## hydrochrono (Jan 6, 2014)

Since we're talking about the 1963 reissue, the thing to note about the HK version is nowhere does it use any of the Sea-gull branding. The back just says "Modern version of Chinese Airforce watch". The Tianjin version is very explicit about where it's from: "Tianjin Watch Factory", which is synonymous as Sea-gull. Whether HK version is "officially sanctioned" or not, it basically is unbranded.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

hydrochrono said:


> Since we're talking about the 1963 reissue, the thing to note about the HK version is nowhere does it use any of the Sea-gull branding. The back just says "Modern version of Chinese Airforce watch". The Tianjin version is very explicit about where it's from: "Tianjin Watch Factory", which is synonymous as Sea-gull. Whether HK version is "officially sanctioned" or not, it basically is unbranded.


I think it says Tianjin watch factory in Chinese characters on the dial.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I think the Sea Gull Sea Master is actually made by the little-known Swatch HK manufactory and furtively branded through partnership with Sea Gull. Capturing the traditional AND homage markets. Brilliant!


----------



## hydrochrono (Jan 6, 2014)

mleok said:


> I think it says Tianjin watch factory in Chinese characters on the dial.


Not the larger HK version. It just says China Made


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Oldheritage said:


> That is a reissue of a different version of the Chinese army chronograph. You can even email Seagull, you probably won't get a straight answer from them like a lot of people have experienced in the past. I'm not saying the 1963 is officially sanctioned, I'm merely stating that we have no way to know for sure. Being pretty sure doesn't make it so. I have always been surprised at Seagull's reluctance to comment on the provenance of the 1963.


http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...4a6fccac2d2028843162d73f2ab&scene=taobao_shop

Check it out, this new version by seagull tianjin is identical to the 1963s that are being sold by Thomas, Watch unique and seagull sg. Hence i am sure the other versions selling for around 230-270USD are not from seagull tianjin or seagull would be shooting themselves in the foot by selling it for 800USD on their official webstore.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

balzebub said:


> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...4a6fccac2d2028843162d73f2ab&scene=taobao_shop
> 
> Check it out, this new version by seagull tianjin is identical to the 1963s that are being sold by Thomas, Watch unique and seagull sg. Hence i am sure the other versions selling for around 230-270USD are not from seagull tianjin or seagull would be shooting themselves in the foot by selling it for 800USD on their official webstore.


Doesn't really provide any evidence IMHO. Just because a retailer is selling these for more doesn't mean these are made in a different factory. Besides, Seagull Tianjin isn't the only part of Seagull. It's not because the 1963 is made by Seagull HK for example that it's not official. The real question is whether Tianjin knows the 1963 is being made there and approved it's construction. That, we don't know for sure and I'm pretty certain we never will.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

From what I have read on the Seagull Chinese website, they do not have a factory in HK. Their production facility is in Tianjin, a huge place that the Chinese government dumped lots of money into. They do have factories of sort in Dalian, yantai and Shijiazhuang. Tiselien Seagull HK was just a rep office with Zhou da fu as their retail network. 

Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

This may or may not be relevant to the argument, but it is not unusual for Sea-Gull's domestic market specific products to sell for substantially more than their export models.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Just got this in my gmail inbox if anyone is interested:



> *Hello, Dear Customer.**We have a special offer for the SEA-GULL M169S.*
> *The price is US$128*
> M169S_SPECIAL OFFER_SEA-GULL Seagullwatch Singapore
> 
> *Only 3 pieces are available. so grab the chance!*


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice watch - here is mine;-) GMT + power reserve. For US buyers the offer at usa-seagull is probably better ($159), due to postage costs.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

I saw this offer too, I got an email with it. What is the back like? Clear, engraved, etc... ?


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Display back, movement is ST16, like in seamaster.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like some white seamasters are back in stock.


----------



## lvdb (Jul 14, 2008)

Ordered the white one last sunday (2 days ago) and choose the DHL option for shipping and it arrived today!

Quick impressions:

- Amazing dial
- Nice case
- No blue screws
- 20ATM (again?)
- Crappy bracelet


----------



## Shapi22 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks to the "heads up" from Okapi001, I put in my order for the white dial on Saturday and used the DHL option. I sent out a quick e-mail to David about the order yesterday and he told me it had already shipped. I don't quite expect it today considering I live in the US but may I ask where you are located so can I have a better idea when it should arrive?


----------



## lvdb (Jul 14, 2008)

Shapi22 said:


> Thanks to the "heads up" from Okapi001, I put in my order for the white dial on Saturday and used the DHL option. I sent out a quick e-mail to David about the order yesterday and he told me it had already shipped. I don't quite expect it today considering I live in the US but may I ask where you are located so can I have a better idea when it should arrive?


Amsterdam - The netherland that is


----------



## Shapi22 (Mar 10, 2013)

Cool, thanks. I'm just anxious to get mine and hopefully it gets here without any of the "hiccups" some other members have encountered. 

Wear yours in good health.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

No marsmandy?


----------



## Shapi22 (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like both the black and white models are back in stock. My white one should be here at some point today. If it's everything I hope it is, I'll be grabbing a black model as well.


----------



## Shapi22 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just got home and unwrapped mine. My first impressions are very positive. Of course the bracelet will need to be replaced in the future but I knew that before I purchased and it still looks good for now.









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostan (Apr 1, 2013)

Got mine a few months ago. Changed out the bracelet for a strap recently. Love the new combination.


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

If anyone has any spare links for the bracelet that they are not using please send me a PM as I need a few extra.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

metalgear said:


> Just got this in my gmail inbox if anyone is interested:


Did you sign up for a "mailing list" ? Can't see any way to do that on their site.


----------



## Shapi22 (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like the blue version is back in stock finally. I just put in an order for one this morning. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, they're all back, so blue or black ? I think someone "analyzed" that in the thread recently, need to go back and read that ;-)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone do a WR test yet?


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mine says hi!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

user error


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

barry72 said:


> If anyone has any spare links for the bracelet that they are not using please send me a PM as I need a few extra.


barry, thanks for the heads up on the availability of these. I ordered one today. If you still need links, when I receive mine, you can have my extras.


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

^ No worries, thanks!


----------



## crimson75 (Jan 23, 2013)

After using my white one for a couple of weeks, yesterday i've ordered the blue one as well.
Great watch for that price...


----------



## lvdb (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone have the contact details of SEA-GULL Seagullwatch Singapore? A Sea Master arrived in a very bad shape and I don't get any reply on the web form or [email protected] for over 2 weeks.

Paper / cotton between dail and case @ 36 Seconds









Damaged bracelet









Crown doesn't screw in completely









More bracelet damage


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

lvdb said:


> Does anyone have the contact details of SEA-GULL Seagullwatch Singapore? A Sea Master arrived in a very bad shape and I don't get any reply on the web form or [email protected] for over 2 weeks.


This is the risk of buying from SEAGULL Singapore. 
I have warned people about this on a few posts. 
I got mine fixed by sending the watch to a friend in Singapore and have him claim the warranty.
A few people have said that David is a good guy when dealing face to face.
But he just does not answer emails regarding warranty claims.
He only answers pre-sales emails.
After the money is in his pocket, he apparently could care less.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I recall a phone # posted in this or another thread.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> I recall a phone # posted in this or another thread.


i tried those.
no one picks up.
but YMMV I guess


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Keep emailing him; David will replace it. It's happened to others; it takes a long time, but he usually makes it right


----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

Opening a Paypal resolution center case should smoke him out.


----------



## Shapi22 (Mar 10, 2013)

This just arrived at my door and other than the bracelet being complete rubbish I'm happy so far. It is a good compliment to the white one I received a few weeks ago.









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick1958 (Sep 11, 2011)

I ordered one over a month ago, when they had just come in stock. I've no news since then, despite sending two emails to ask what is going on. I'll give it a few more days then I will be asking for my money back from paypal. The customer service is non-existent.


----------



## Timbre (Apr 17, 2014)

This is a one man shop operation.


----------



## Shapi22 (Mar 10, 2013)

I can certainly understand the frustration other people are feeling with the lack of customer service and QC from Seagull Singapore. That being said, I was lucky enough to recieve both of my orders quickly and in good condition. I first ordered the white dial on a heads up by another poster last month and was pleasently surprised when it showed up at my door in only 3 buisness days. After seeing the white version, I knew that I had to get a blue as well. As soon as I saw them back in stock, I jumped on it. 6 buisness days later, I had a beautiful blue seamaster on my wrist. Maybe I was just lucky or maybe it was because I jumped on the offer as soon as it was listed and paid extra for DHL shipping, I don't know.

It seems that David is getting a bad reputation here for his lack of customer service and some serious QC issues. Maybe it's righfully deserved but I just wanted to share my experience which has been positive to this point. Although the finish of the watches are not up to Swiss auto standards, they are both accurate and beautiful in my humble opinion. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Shapi22 said:


> I can certainly understand the frustration other people are feeling with the lack of customer service and QC from Seagull Singapore. That being said, I was lucky enough to recieve both of my orders quickly and in good condition. I first ordered the white dial on a heads up by another poster last month and was pleasently surprised when it showed up at my door in only 3 buisness days. After seeing the white version, I knew that I had to get a blue as well. As soon as I saw them back in stock, I jumped on it. 6 buisness days later, I had a beautiful blue seamaster on my wrist. Maybe I was just lucky or maybe it was because I jumped on the offer as soon as it was listed and paid extra for DHL shipping, I don't know.
> 
> It seems that David is getting a bad reputation here for his lack of customer service and some serious QC issues. Maybe it's righfully deserved but I just wanted to share my experience which has been positive to this point. Although the finish of the watches are not up to Swiss auto standards, they are both accurate and beautiful in my humble opinion. Just my 2 cents.


The thing is that I have not yet read any positive experience with his after sale service.
So I put out a warning to potential buyers because it is more like a lucky draw.
If you receive a functioning watch, then all is fine. 
But be warned, as soon as you need to claim warranty service, you need someone in Singapore to handle the claim face to face.
Emails are not answered, unless you want to dedicate your time to pestering him.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

abangr said:


> The thing is that I have not yet read any positive experience with his after sale service.
> So I put out a warning to potential buyers because it is more like a lucky draw.
> If you receive a functioning watch, then all is fine.
> But be warned, as soon as you need to claim warranty service, you need someone in Singapore to handle the claim face to face.
> Emails are not answered, unless you want to dedicate your time to pestering him.


I have to agree. Only way to catch him is to head down to his shared store space at Adelphi. He simply doesn't reply emails or messages to his phone. He also doesn't keep very regular shop hours.
Hence for overseas buyers, truly it is a gamble.

Sent from my Hongmi


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

abangr said:


> Emails are not answered, unless you want to dedicate your time to pestering him.


Sometimes more than one e-mail is needed but AFAIK in the end all waranty claims were resolved so far.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Okapi001 said:


> Sometimes more than one e-mail is needed but AFAIK in the end all waranty claims were resolved so far.


I am not saying it wasn't resolved. 
It requires much more than a single email to get it done.
In my case, I have sent him close to 20 emails over a period of 6 weeks, and no answer. 
Luckily for me, I have someone in Singapore to help me out.


----------



## rko (Apr 7, 2011)

Had a faulty piece as well. Luckily im from singapore so no issue for me at all.


----------



## dv8bn (May 20, 2014)

how does one place an order/get a piece like this? i wanting to buy the black one


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

They are all out of stock at the moment. You have to check the seagull.sg frequently and hope they will get some more.
Sea-Master Black_SPECIAL EDITION_SEA-GULL Seagullwatch Singapore


----------



## dv8bn (May 20, 2014)

would you guys recommend the watch if available?


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

All pros and cons have already been discussed, for example in this (closed) thread.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/sea-master-sea-gull-not-omega-916907.html


----------



## dv8bn (May 20, 2014)

how do you guys go about talking to david to fix the lume on the watch?


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

What's wrong with the lume? Apart from the fact that it's pretty weak - and there's nothing David can do about that.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

What, my watch has lume?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> What, my watch has lume?


Sure! Here's mine:


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Blasphemy. It has excellent lume. You just need good night vision;-)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Okapi001 said:


> Blasphemy. It has excellent lume. You just need good night vision;-)


Really, mine is on par in brightness and duration with a cheap Edifice I own. However, the markers are noticeably uneven, with some lume material missing a bit. Yet, I find on my wrist as I type...


----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

Got my white one last week. Took about 11 days from order to front door. Went back to buy a blue one and they were sold out of every color! It is a great piece; hacks, hand winds, sapphire, ST16 movement. What more do you require in a watch??


----------



## dv8bn (May 20, 2014)

lume at the 55/60/05 markeres were chipped / non-existing.


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

Seeing how these watches appear to be in stock now, I've decided to bite despite the communication issues reported. I'll give it a month and see what happens, hopefully something shows up.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think most buyers are happy with their "not-omegas". And there are quite a lot of those that after buying one watch bought another one. I bought the black one first, because it was the only one available at the time. After receiving it I hardly wait for the white one to become available and when it did I immediately bought two of them - one as a gift for my brother.

What I cannot quite understand is how these watches are manufactured. It seems they are produced in small batches every couple of months or so. By now it should become clear that they are very popular so a larger batch could be ordered by the seller without much fear.


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Just wanted to throw my $0.02 (CDN) here. I ordered mine on May 21 and received here in Ottawa 3 days ago. I haven't taken it off since resizing the "meh" bracelet. Very happy with this watch.









Joe


----------



## Lord Bung (Sep 25, 2013)

To cut a long story short; I ordered a white one in June, there was some confusion in communication, nevertheless the watch arrived at my door in the UK three weeks later. So don't be afraid to place an order if you want one, but be prepared to wait a while "in the dark" before you get it.


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

Thought I'd update with my purchase experience with Seagull Singapore. It's been 28 days since I made my order and it still hasn't been shipped. After 2 weeks, I wrote to David, who apologized for the delay (apparently he didn't have a box for me) and promised a free strap. He promised it would go out the following week. That week has gone by and still nothing. I'll give it another few days before I open a case with Paypal.

Edit: Opened case with Paypal


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

I ordered back in February when it was listed in stock. It then went out of stock and I heard nothing. I emailed a few times and heard nothing, I then submitted through the website to cancel my order.
Only then did I receive any contact. I was told it was coming back in stock soon, about 10 days.
I waited, and waited, and still nothing.
That was sometime in May.
I've given up. Whoever runs this site either has no idea of how to handle customer service or deliberately rips people off.
What is more frustrating is that it appears others on here ordered after when I ordered and received their watches, and I'm left with nothing.

I highly advise anyone considering ordering anything from seagull.sg to avoid like the plague, or accept that you may never see a product.
At the very least open a dispute in PP before the deadline passes which was clearly my mistake. I was too trusting


----------



## secdwatch (Aug 14, 2013)

damo_t said:


> Ordered Blue on the 18th of Jan, apparently shipped on the 25th (from shipping paper work) and arrived in Oz on the 29th. I had no notifications.
> 
> Good luck to all, I'm sure they will arrive when you least expect it.
> 
> Put it on a navy leather strap tonight.


Nice seagull watch.


----------



## Shem (Jul 19, 2013)

_BC_ said:


> I ordered back in February when it was listed in stock. It then went out of stock and I heard nothing. I emailed a few times and heard nothing, I then submitted through the website to cancel my order.
> Only then did I receive any contact. I was told it was coming back in stock soon, about 10 days.
> I waited, and waited, and still nothing.
> That was sometime in May.
> ...


You have to stay on top of David. I received a broken Sea-Gull Sea-Master last year and it took me like 6 months of constantly emailing David to get him to send a replacement, but he eventually did. Don't give up!


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

Shem said:


> You have to stay on top of David. I received a broken Sea-Gull Sea-Master last year and it took me like 6 months of constantly emailing David to get him to send a replacement, but he eventually did. Don't give up!


Thanks. I've given up expecting the watch, at this point the joy has gone out of it for me. I just want a refund which I've requested by email three times. I'll keep emailing but I have sadly written it off as a loss


----------



## craniopath (Jan 23, 2014)

I wish I can decide on the color. I'd really like to like the blue dial but in may pictures black dial looks like a nice, deep navy. Could anyone with both blue and black comment on this.

Which size leather strap will fit this watch 19mm or 20mm?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Love to see the blue next to the real one anyone have both?


----------



## craniopath (Jan 23, 2014)

If only sea gull blue is the same blue as the omega dial I 'd buy without a second thought, when it becomes available that is


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

To quote from the other thread about the Seagull Seamaster:


> The blue dial is like the colour of old Levi's 501 jeans, it is a light, soft blue.


----------



## craniopath (Jan 23, 2014)

After skimming through all threads about this watch and looking at a lot of pictures, the beauty of blue and black dials is the look differs significantly depending on the light. For example blue is much richer indoors and black can look like a deep navy. Unfortunately I can't have both


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone that has a blue seagull that works in midtown Manhattan to pull off a side by side?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Someone sent me the grays side by side not my pic my AT is blue


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

.


----------



## alanpo (May 7, 2014)

Just wanted to mention the comparison photo shows the 38.5mm Omega AT, as indicated by the date window being right up against the numbered minute track.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

alanpo said:


> Just wanted to mention the comparison photo shows the 38.5mm Omega AT, as indicated by the date window being right up against the numbered minute track.


Good point. The camera perspective seems to center more on the Omega, maybe making it seem relatively bigger.


----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

I came this close (picture finger and thumb really close together) to listing this for sale today. It wasn't getting the wrist time I expected and I have a Longines Hydroconquest on the way. Then I took the shots to list it and needless to say, she's staying and will get some time starting........NOW! My biggest fear was missing it and constantly waiting for it to not be sold out all the time. This one is flawless.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I still want to see them side by side anyone work in nyc that has a seagull?


----------



## topsailstar (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

bensdaddyjoe said:


> I came this close (picture finger and thumb really close together) to listing this for sale today. It wasn't getting the wrist time I expected and I have a Longines Hydroconquest on the way. Then I took the shots to list it and needless to say, she's staying and will get some time starting........NOW!


Not for long;-) Good luck with the 2x price for the used one;-)


----------



## thefranklin (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey, is there something going on with Seagulls Singapore site? Everything shows $0 for me. I also can't find the Seamaster anywhere.

Thanks,


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, same here, maybe they got a "call" from Omega...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Been that way for several weeks, at least.

Since this thread's been brought back, has anyone found a good replacement bracelet?


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like they white and back versions are back here : Sea Master_Black_SPECAIL OFFER_CHINESE WATCH


----------



## dorak (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi, is this still available for sales?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Just got one via eBay and it's super nice... but at 39mm it just feels too small for me personally... think I'll have to catch and release this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

